# New Hawaii Resort?



## kalima (Feb 4, 2015)

One of our members on DRI Friends Worldwide facebook page is in Hawaii and has been told that there will be a new resort for DRI...That new resort will be built in Kona, Hawaii. Something about a foundation is already laid and they have permits etc to go ahead...


----------



## Smudge (Feb 4, 2015)

Quote from a May 16, 2014 article in West Hawaii Today:

Commissioners also approved a five-year time extension for Diamond Resort International Inc. to finish construction on its Alii Drive condominium and commercial complex. A foundation is already in place for the project. William Foulk, the applicant’s representative, said the developer is hoping to have its permit to begin work on Kahakai Road, which is on the makai side of the project, soon and put that project out to bid within a month.

He said he would like to see the entire project completed within three years.

“I have building permits on hand to build it,” he said.

This is the second extension commissioners have granted the project, which also got an administrative extension about a decade ago.

The complex, located south of Royal Kona Resort, has a foundation, which was laid several years ago. Foulk said the local and national economic slowdowns brought construction at the site to a halt.​


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 4, 2015)

Looks to be right in the downtown area


----------



## easydoesit (Feb 23, 2015)

*be very careful*

We purchased a timeshare at Poipu Point before Diamond bought it. Now, Diamond is saying that the contractor who built it used materials that had been rained on in a hurricane, causing water intrusion, and charged the owners for the renovation it is doing - major bucks for 5 years. Some of the materials they replaced are walkway tiles in the covered walkways! No water intrusion there! Roofing tiles are all being replaced because the routine maintenance was not done after Diamond took over, and the felt has deteriorated. If the resort you plan to buy into in Kona has been in a partial state for 3 years, Diamond will likely say later that there was shoddy construction, and charge the owners for a renovation.


----------



## artringwald (Feb 24, 2015)

When we staying at the Kona Reef in 2001, the foundation for that property looked like it had been there awhile. It's at least 14 years old and maybe more. Anybody know if concrete deteriorates when exposed to the elements?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 24, 2015)

artringwald said:


> When we staying at the Kona Reef in 2001, the foundation for that property looked like it had been there awhile. It's at least 14 years old and maybe more. Anybody know if concrete deteriorates when exposed to the elements?



Depends on the admixture.  There are modifications to concrete for all kinds of purposes - resistance to salt, resistance to sulfate, resistance to freezing, fast-cure, slow-cure, high-strength, low-strength, etc. 

One of the factors at Poipu was that the property was essentially complete when Iniki hit, so that salt water got inside the structural skeleton, where it apparently was incompatible with either some the preserving treatments used on the wood or with some of the structural connectors.  Had the buildings been constructed of masonry or concrete, there wouldn't have been the same issues.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 24, 2015)

Salt water is very corrosive to concrete and also becomes a conductor when attached to concrete creating the possibility of an electrical charge. The corrosion doesn't just affect the concrete but can really take a toll on the metals used to reinforce the concrete. 

So I guess it would depend on the inspectors testing the integrity of the foundation as to if it is usable. Since they have permits in hand I would think the concrete is ok to build on.

Bill


----------



## artringwald (Feb 24, 2015)

From the Google Maps street view, it looks like there's at least some amount of corrosion.


----------

